# Any New Awsomeness?



## creekrat (Jul 1, 2021)

Just seeing if any of you have had great things happen lately to you?  I’ll start by sharing mine.

A couple years ago we took in a girl that was 17 at the time and our oldest son had at one point dated. Her mom was abusive and dad was not in the picture. Early on she asked if she could call us mom and dad because that’s effectively what we were to her and she had never had that.

We set boundaries and rules just like with our 2 bio boys and we’ve butted heads and posted her off while maintaining the role of her parents even after she moved out. She works with my wife and when I’m home we probably se her 3-4 times a week outside of her work. She’s a great kid and has adjusted well to having parental figures that actually give a guck about her.

Well she’s now 20 and for Father’s Day the wife, both boys and her FaceTimed me. They were all in on it but on July 20th she is officially changing her last name to ours as well as hyphenating her middle name and taking my wife’s middle name.

That’s all. Carry on


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 1, 2021)

That's awesome bro! You and your wife sound like amazing people. And that young woman is lucky to have your family in her life.


----------



## Jin (Jul 1, 2021)

Recently the daughter of some acquaintances of ours has come to live with us. She is American but born in Japan. When her family moved back to The States they gave us their full sized American oven (Japan has countertop ovens only), when we picked it up we met her.

She moved back with them to the US but just feels more comfortable here in Japan. Because no one else would let her do the two weeks quarantine with them she asked us.

She’s staying with us for the time being and will look for a house in our town, among other places.

I was an only child but I honestly feel
Like I have a little sister now. Her and my wife get along well, she’s great with my kids and we all have a deep meaningful relationship. She is at a point in her life where she really needs family, love and acceptance. I’m deeply grateful she is in our life. She’s definitely a great addition to our family.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 1, 2021)

Great stuff man. My turn.

I do behavior therapy with people who have developmental disabilities, mostly autism and down syndrome. I got a client a few years ago who had some fairly negative behaviors, property destruction, verbal and physical aggression. High functioning but hey could be challenging to say the least.

They have made some great progress and were allowed to start doing some volunteer work at their day program. Our work together focused on accountability, recognizing emotions, and self regulating. It really seemed to be going well. So well they were referred to the state job placement agency for people with disabilities.

Earlier this week they completed their job training and became a full employee of the company that runs their day program. So proud of them and thankful for they were given this opportunity.


----------



## flenser (Jul 1, 2021)

My niece and nephew (twins) age 16 were here last week for their annual visit/vacation. We've been doing this for the last 6 years, since their mother died of alcoholism, I mean liver failure. Their father had died of the same thing a couple of years earlier, and their grandparents were taking care of them (sort of). 

The first time they were here they were completely wild. My nephew literally ate mashed potatoes with his hand in the restaurant we stopped at on the way home from the airport. There were some pretty disturbing events that first week. Before they left we felt we had made a little progress with their behavior without actually spoiling their vacation. We worked on influence, not discipline. We talked about adopting, but their grandparents said they would fight us, and our lawyer said we would lose. So the annual visit/vacation tradition began, and we got to see a one week annual window into their growth and progress. 

Six years later: Both are well mannered teens and into sports. My niece is among the top 10 HS debaters in her state. My nephew is doing well in engineering classes (I forget what they call it in HS), and is becoming a decent programmer. Both work during the summer (vacation week excepted). My niece has a steady BF (also a champion debater) who will be at Texas A&M next year with a full scholarship. He came out with them this year, and we stayed up late several nights discussing politics and the world in general at a level most adults never achieve. 

Not sure how much influence our annual hosting has had, but whatever the reasons I am very proud of them. By every statistical measure they should be homeless drug addicts by now. Somehow they beat the odds and have very bright futures ahead of them.


----------



## Trump (Jul 1, 2021)

i have 4 children only 1 is biologically mine but they are all my children equally, my eldest daughter is 22 and only recently found out i wasnt her biological father because someone else decided to tell her (it didnt cross my mind to tell her because i didnt see her as any kind of step child). She just said so what he has and always will be my Dad. The youngest 2 girls that my wife has call me Dad and they are the same to me. I was only there at the conception of my boy. 
1st wife left me when my son was 2 years old and daughter was 7, and she has barely seen them since. Her loss my absolute gain, my son calls my wife Mum now and doesnt acknowledge that there is anyone else.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 1, 2021)

Last night after me shift I was hungry as a hostage. Then I recalled how I'd sliced a salmon fillet into burger sized patties earlier in the week while enjoying some top shelf ganja. I dug those b1tches out, tossed 'em in the air frier then onto some brioche buns with habanero mayonnaise. Was awesome. Turns out 'High Me' is a pretty good friend to 'Straight Me'.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 1, 2021)

My oldest son has literally become a mini-me but without the bad parts.  This kid is highly motivated to succeed in life and I love it.  He started training with me 3 years ago and now has a crew of 5 of his friends that all train together in our garage.  During this time he has also become a full blown metal head and has also surpassed me in guitar playing ability after only 3 years.  I got him his dream guitar for his birthday last year and he cried when I presented it to him.  Now that the world is back open he has been looking for bands coming through town for us to go see.  In September we are going to see Lamb of God and Megadeth.  In October we are headed to see Black Label Society.  He is most excited, however, for March 2022 when his favorite band Meshuggah will be playing.  It is so cool to share two of my life's passions with him and to see the joy he gets from lifting and heavy music.  My youngest is  still a work in progress but at least he's started training.  The music is another story though.....


----------



## j2048b (Jul 2, 2021)

I grew up with a dad who was very verbally abusive and a horrible drunk, alll this time has passed, and everytime i felt like i finally forgave him for being a total deuche....my unforgiveness would creep back ion and my mouth would spit fire about him and wish him death......it wasnt until recenty that he got baptized and became born again.....i am still in a bit of shock....i sat down looked over my life, the blessings the Lord has bestowed upon me, and finally just said screw it, prayed a bunch and finally truly forgave the man...... which leads me to the next portion of my journey,

when i first left home, I prayed the Lord would bless MY decisions i made as i grew up, he said sure sure FOR A TIME.... it wasnt until 21 yrs later that i finally forgave my dad, and low and behold i got a new job! Ive been tryin to move on from my past career for the last 10 yrs, everything, getting degree's and doing what i thought was right.....it wasnt until i broke that yolk of unforgiveness for the Lord to truly bless me with a new career i hope to be in for the rest of my life in some fashion....


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 3, 2021)

I like @creekrat; he’s a good man.


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 3, 2021)

I've been seeing a girl for about 5 weeks and I really like her. It feels pretty awesome.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jul 3, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I've been seeing a girl for about 5 weeks and I really like her. It feels pretty awesome.


Hey congratulations man! That’s awesome. I’m happy for you. I hope it works out. 
a firmly planted oak doesn’t sprout over night. Take things slow. Savor it.


----------



## CJ (Jul 3, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I've been seeing a girl for about 5 weeks and I really like her. It feels pretty awesome.


Seeing = stalking


----------



## Trump (Jul 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Seeing = stalking


Ha ha ha ha yeh she hasn’t spotted him yet


----------



## nissan11 (Jul 3, 2021)

Trump said:


> Ha ha ha ha yeh she hasn’t spotted him yet


This is the longest I've been able to predate without being caught 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Seeing = stalking



LOL - Watching her from a distance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jul 3, 2021)

I moved out of state temporarily just to work during covid because I was bored but apparently this company has some big contracts and is going to have work for the next 10-15years, so now I don't have to worry about getting layed off anytime soon lol.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 3, 2021)

Thats awesome Creek youre a hard working sob you deserve it. My great thing going atm is me on Vacation with the wife in Desoto Missouri. Hiking fishing swimming smoking (not tobacco) fucking  etc.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 4, 2021)

*Finally got approved for TRT………..I am excited to be able to live feeling normal verses an insulin coma type fog,Just some normalcy .*


----------



## Trump (Sep 9, 2021)

Just bought a ninja dual air frier, I have no idea how I got through these last 44 years without one. This thing is the dogs bollocks, best thing since sliced bread


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 9, 2021)

Trump said:


> Just bought a ninja dual air frier, I have no idea how I got through these last 44 years without one. This thing is the dogs bollocks, best thing since sliced bread


Don't have a Ninja, but Missus Savage picked us up a toaster oven with an air fry feature that I thought I'd never use and have grown to love. Great fer "frying" chicken, fer salmon burgers and 'house burgers' (lean beef burgers).


----------



## Trump (Sep 9, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Don't have a Ninja, but Missus Savage picked us up a toaster oven with an air fry feature that I thought I'd never use and have grown to love. Great fer "frying" chicken, fer salmon burgers and 'house burgers' (lean beef burgers).


Cooked Cajun chicken breasts last night and garlic roast potatoes in it last night. Never had chicken breast that juicy in my life it’s was amazing.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 9, 2021)

Recently became a grandfather of beautiful twin girls. Wife and I are completely over the moon in love with these little cuties!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 9, 2021)

Patriot1405 said:


> Recently became a grandfather of beautiful twin girls. Wife and I are completely over the moon in love with these little cuties!!



Congrats! Grandchildren are the reward one receives for being a parent (if that makes any sense, you’ll understand). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Congrats! Grandchildren are the reward one receives for being a parent (if that makes any sense, you’ll understand).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



So true, you must be speaking from experience. Never in our lives did we believe we could love another infant as much as our own children. But when you hold your children’s children in your arms it’s the most amazing heartwarming blessing!


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 9, 2021)

Patriot1405 said:


> So true, you must be speaking from experience. Never in our lives did we believe we could love another infant as much as our own children. But when you hold your children’s children in your arms it’s the most amazing heartwarming blessing!



Yes, when you hold them and gaze upon them, you can sleep well at night knowing that they are cared for loved by not just their parent but you both as grandparents as well. Now I don’t know if the parent will sleep well but that’s another chapter. 

Unfortunately God was not bless us with that opportunity. but I just happen to be around (always been an old soul). my spouse and I pour our love into our nephews, nieces, grand-nephews and grand-nieces. You are fortunate to have made it to being a parent, but even more to becoming grandparents. Congrats!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Yes, when you hold them and gaze upon them, you can sleep well at night knowing that they are cared for loved by not just their parent but you both as grandparents as well. Now I don’t know if the parent will sleep well but that’s another chapter.
> 
> Unfortunately God was not bless us with that opportunity. but I just happen to be around (always been an old soul). my spouse and I pour our love into our nephews, nieces, grand-nephews and grand-nieces. You are fortunate to have made it to being a parent, but even more to becoming grandparents. Congrats!
> 
> ...



I can feel the love for your family in your words my friend. Cherish them always!
God Bless my friend!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 9, 2021)

Patriot1405 said:


> I can feel the love for your family in your words my friend. Cherish them always!
> God Bless my friend!!



Thanks . Btw, are you TID? I noticed you liked my comment on there. Here in Tapatalk my notifications for TID & UGBB are mixed and confused the hell out of me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Sep 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Thanks . Btw, are you TID? I noticed you liked my comment on there. Here in Tapatalk my notifications for TID & UGBB are mixed and confused the hell out of me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think I have a TID account. I haven't logged on in forever. I think my name might have been dai, or daihashi. I should try to log on and see.


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2021)

Friend gave me a car for the month I’m in Philly he scored free from his buddy that owns a junkyard.

Driving it makes every day just a bit better.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> Friend gave me a car for the month I’m in Philly he scored free from his buddy that owns a junkyard.
> 
> Driving it makes every day just a bit better.
> View attachment 13325


Is that a bmw z?


----------



## Trump (Sep 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> Friend gave me a car for the month I’m in Philly he scored free from his buddy that owns a junkyard.
> 
> Driving it makes every day just a bit better.
> View attachment 13325


That’s a nice looking car


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Thanks . Btw, are you TID? I noticed you liked my comment on there. Here in Tapatalk my notifications for TID & UGBB are mixed and confused the hell out of me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Yes, I’m on both of Mugzy’s boards.
Also on Tapatalk, but I have no issues between boards.


----------



## Trump (Sep 9, 2021)

Patriot1405 said:


> Yes, I’m on both of Mugzy’s boards.
> Also on Tapatalk, but I have no issues between boards.


I didn’t know he had 2 boards


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 9, 2021)

Patriot1405 said:


> Yes, I’m on both of Mugzy’s boards.
> Also on Tapatalk, but I have no issues between boards.


I don't know why I get the impression Mugzy is some 1989 Dick Tracy villain character smoking churchhills and sh!ite?


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> Friend gave me a car for the month I’m in Philly he scored free from his buddy that owns a junkyard.
> 
> Driving it makes every day just a bit better.
> View attachment 13325



Nothing like a free Beemer!!! Good luck with it brother!!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 9, 2021)

Trump said:


> I didn’t know he had 2 boards


I thought TID was owned by someone else too, but I admit this is an assumption on my part.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 9, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I don't know why I get the impression Mugzy is some 1989 Dick Tracy villain character smoking churchhills and sh!ite?




LMAO! that is too funny. I can tell you Mugsy is the best of the best when it comes to admins and members safety! I’ve been on quite a few boards and SI, now UB has always been home to me!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 9, 2021)

Patriot1405 said:


> LMAO! that is too funny. I can tell you Mugsy is the best of the best when it comes to admins and members safety! I’ve been on quite a few boards and SI, now UB has always been home to me!!


I've been on the Den since 2014, recently UGBB (Jin suggested to me over a year ago).  Been more active here than i was years combined @THE Den.


----------



## Jin (Sep 9, 2021)

Patriot1405 said:


> Nothing like a free Beemer!!! Good luck with it brother!!


Street racing down broad. 
Finding the electronically limited top speed, often. 
Gets more attention than the C7 (weird). 
Fun to tell people we got it free at a junkyard.
It’s no Vette, but it’s pretty fun.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 9, 2021)

How would one most closely translate “dogs bollocks” into American slang?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Seeing = stalking


Nissan has that stalker serial killer look for sure


----------



## Beserker (Sep 10, 2021)

Jin said:


> Street racing down broad.
> Finding the electronically limited top speed, often.
> Gets more attention than the C7 (weird).
> Fun to tell people we got it free at a junkyard.
> It’s no Vette, but it’s pretty fun.


Mine is limited to 132, but would easily do 170-80


----------



## RichardSilva (Sep 12, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Just seeing if any of you have had great things happen lately to you?  I’ll start by sharing mine.
> 
> A couple years ago we took in a girl that was 17 at the time and our oldest son had at one point dated. Her mom was abusive and dad was not in the picture. Early on she asked if she could call us mom and dad because that’s effectively what we were to her and she had never had that.
> 
> ...


A very strong story. You are just super. Great respect


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2021)

So the company I'm working for out-of-state had a call out for workers, meaning they needed other workers from out of state to man a job because they didn't have enough in-state guys...that's how I got here. Now just yesterday (friday) all of the out-of-state guys were let go without warning or notice.....except for me 😼 

*just in case your lost/confused*
 I'm also an out of state worker but was not laid off...literally the last(only) fukin Mohican.

Now a few went to the head superintendent of the company to ask why/say good bye...and the reason was that the job is winding down and the out of state guys are always the 1st to go BUT Juicey prevails overall 😎

They came back to me and said the job is getting rid of all the travelers between now and next week, so I said "oh yea🧐" and left it alone.

Now you ask...well why did they keep you over all the guys Juicey....Simple...I'll show you friends😊;


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> So the company I'm working for out-of-state had a call out for workers, meaning they needed other workers from out of state to man a job because they didn't have enough in-state guys...that's how I got here. Now just yesterday (friday) all of the out-of-state guys were let go without warning or notice.....except for me 😼
> 
> *just in case your lost/confused*
> I'm also an out of state worker but was not laid off...literally the last(only) fukin Mohican.
> ...


The suspense is killing me Juicey..  don't leave us hanging!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'll show you friends😊;






I'm in a whole other league compared to those guys.....muhahahaha 🦹🏾‍♂️

I'm literally the only fukin guy on-site w/his own personal set-up...the other trade foremen aren't even strapped like me...neither are the head bosses..the general contractors/owners of the building walk by my set up and marvel at it...no one's ever seen a worker with shxt goin on like me...a legend in the making

I'm one of the only guys  other than the head honchos for the company that has/made an impact on that job and they wanna question why I wasn't let go in/state and out/state guys hahahahaha. Mortals 😼😼😼

These guys literally take 3days to get shxt done were it only takes me 1- 1/4...I'm usually done by morning break the next day doing the same task. I'm literally the only floor worker capable of turning a profit for the company and they really have to ask these questions lol. I also have more than the required tools to complete any task given to me with ease where as these other guys only have a bucket with the bare minimum.

Stopping before agitation and narcissisism fully take over.....🤗

*not narcissistic, just stating cold-hard facts...If you ever had to do an employee/peer review....shxt gets real...it's tough love on this side...if you want more...do more

I'm just excited to see what happens this coming week...


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

Congrats bro.

Where did you get that Knack box @JuiceTrain ? I want one!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Congrats bro.
> 
> Where did you get that Knack box @JuiceTrain ? I want one!



This was given to me by the company, usually guys that work together share a box and everyone has a company lock/key that can be open by any worker... but I have my own personal box w/my own personal lock/key....no one has access to my shxt, even the company tools in my box aren't to be taken unless given my permission....no joke

I bxtched to the general foremans because everyone kept coming to me asking for tools/supply instead of providing for themselves and how I don't get paid extra to play den mother and they were told to stay away....Juiceys got pull like that😎, and I've only been with this company 6months vs guys that's been there for 5+years

But here's a link
https://www.google.com/search?q=kna...ymAEAoAEBsAEPwAEB&sclient=mobile-gws-wiz-serp


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 25, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> This was given to me by the company, usually guys that work together share a box and everyone has a company lock/key that can be open by any worker... but I have my own personal box w/my own personal lock/key....no one has access to my shxt, even the company tools in my box aren't to be taken unless given my permission....no joke
> 
> I bxtched to the general foremans because everyone kept coming to me asking for tools/supply instead of providing for themselves and how I don't get paid extra to play den mother and they were told to stay away....Juiceys got pull like that😎, and I've only been with this company 6months vs guys that's been there for 5+years
> 
> ...


Nice. Thanks for the link. And i get it, im not a tradesmen. But i am very protective of my meger tool collection. Hahaha.

Just been learning the past few years to do some basic remodeling/wood working stuff. I have infinite amounts of respect for the trades. You guys are bad asses!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 13750
> 
> 
> I'm in a whole other league compared to those guys.....muhahahaha 🦹🏾‍♂️
> ...


Makes total sense now... If hold onto you too. Absolutely a no brainer!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Makes total sense now... If hold onto you too. Absolutely a no brainer!


I kinda hope they do because I want to become a project manager and they know that vs the other guys who just wanna show up and get their hours so it's like I already have my foot in the door by being established w/them but I have a backup plan if shxt falls through so I'm not the slightest bit worried



sfw509 said:


> Nice. Thanks for the link. And i get it, im not a tradesmen. But i am very protective of my meger tool collection. Hahaha.
> 
> Just been learning the past few years to do some basic remodeling/wood working stuff. I have infinite amounts of respect for the trades. You guys are bad asses!



Wood working is an art...way to dexterous for my abusive hands lol I'm good with just beating shxt with a hammer until it fits 😄😄


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2021)

*Update*

So on this site I ended up working directly under/for the general foreman

Today I got a call to go to the next project site and will be working directly under/for a company superintendent and project engineer

Juicey is moving up and establishing himself heavily in the ranks😼 and its only been 6months...


----------



## Send0 (Sep 30, 2021)

My awesomeness today was that I got to meet up with creekrat. He's bigger than his pictures make him seem... seriously, they don't do him justice.

It was like meeting up with an old friend and catching up, yet it was our first time meeting. He's a very cool dude! My kind of people.. 😁

I hope to be fortunate enough to meet more of you guys in the future. I really enjoy this community, one of the best I've ever lucky enough to become a part of. I'm truly glad I made UGBB my online home forum. 😍


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 1, 2021)

My awesomeness is that as of two days ago, my wife and I split. It's awesome, because I really haven't been happy for the better part of 6 years. New leash on life I guess we will call it. So, cheers to a new life.


----------



## Trump (Oct 1, 2021)

Metalhead1 said:


> My awesomeness is that as of two days ago, my wife and I split. It's awesome, because I really haven't been happy for the better part of 6 years. New leash on life I guess we will call it. So, cheers to a new life.


Sign up to tinder and swipe right on all of them, get banging and thank me later


----------



## Metalhead1 (Oct 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> Sign up to tinder and swipe right on all of them, get banging and thank me later


FD said grinder was the popular choice.


----------



## Trump (Oct 1, 2021)

Metalhead1 said:


> FD said grinder was the popular choice.


If that’s your thing go for it


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 1, 2021)

Send0 said:


> My awesomeness today was that I got to meet up with creekrat. He's bigger than his pictures make him seem... seriously, they don't do him justice.
> 
> It was like meeting up with an old friend and catching up, yet it was our first time meeting. He's a very cool dude! My kind of people..
> 
> I hope to be fortunate enough to meet more of you guys in the future. I really enjoy this community, one of the best I've ever lucky enough to become a part of. I'm truly glad I made UGBB my online home forum.



I could have told you that. He is one tall mother…f


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 1, 2021)

Metalhead1 said:


> My awesomeness is that as of two days ago, my wife and I split. It's awesome, because I really haven't been happy for the better part of 6 years. New leash on life I guess we will call it. So, cheers to a new life.



You don’t want a New Leash on life. You were already one on and escaped. What you want is a new Lease on Life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Voodoopoo (Oct 1, 2021)

I woke up with a trenbolona boner again this morning,let the good times roll on,yeeaaah man


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 1, 2021)

Voodoopoo said:


> I woke up with a trenbolona boner again this morning,let the good times roll on,yeeaaah man



And no one available to milk it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trump (Oct 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> And no one available to milk it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Masturbation is the preferred method while on tren any way. Never found a chick that would go 8 times a day


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> Masturbation is the preferred method while on tren any way. Never found a chick that would go 8 times a day



Yes, they’d have to be stoned out or coked up to be able to take “trenbolone man”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 1, 2021)

Tren makes me wanna hump the fireplace.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 1, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Tren makes me wanna hump the fireplace.



Wide load?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trump (Oct 1, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Wide load?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Any load


----------



## j2048b (Oct 1, 2021)

Trump said:


> Masturbation is the preferred method while on tren any way. Never found a chick that would go 8 times a day


Oh shit u mean u have to be on tren for this? Shit being married alone is a one way ticket to bigger forearms and alot a loooot of "the stranger" (sitting on ur hand till it goes numb, switching up grip so it seems like its from anothers hand and not ur own)....


----------



## Send0 (Oct 1, 2021)

j2048b said:


> Oh shit u mean u have to be on tren for this? Shit being married alone is a one way ticket to bigger forearms and alot a loooot of "the stranger" (sitting on ur hand till it goes numb, switching up grip so it seems like its from anothers hand and not ur own)....


Shit! Is this why my forearms won't grow? I knew I was doing something wrong in my training. 😂


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 14, 2022)

I was finally able to pop a boil/pimple that's been on the back of shoulder for the past 5+ years or so.

Last week it was really irritating so I took a pin needle and poked a few holes in it to relieve some pressure. I keept squeezing it to get as much water and blood out. It got smaller but looked tighter.

Anyways after a few days I checked on it and there was a scab on it that I peeled off and finally there was a small black head on it.

I squeezed the plump little fuxker and bomb...this dark black/purple puss comes out and it fuxkN stinks worse than dog shxt.

I battled for about 30mins squeezing all the stank puss n blood out but it's finally gone, there's a hole in my shoulder now that I put a bandaid on because there was some meaty flesh that was sticking out that I had to tuck back in.

You don't know how much relief my entire arm feels now...I probably could uppercut the world into oblivion w/o any effort

Thanks for coming to my ted talk... here's a before pic;


----------



## ftf (Feb 14, 2022)

Yuck! What word means the opposite of thank you?


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 14, 2022)

That hole will be there for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thighsnotquads (Feb 14, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I was finally able to pop a boil/pimple that's been on the back of shoulder for the past 5+ years or so.
> 
> Last week it was really irritating so I took a pin needle and poked a few holes in it to relieve some pressure. I keept squeezing it to get as much water and blood out. It got smaller but looked tighter.
> 
> ...


Was honestly hoping for a photo of the aftermath, but I really like Dr. Pimple Popper videos, so...ya know.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 14, 2022)

thighsnotquads said:


> Was honestly hoping for a photo of the aftermath, but I really like Dr. Pimple Popper videos, so...ya know.



This is the best I got lol


----------



## Trump (Feb 14, 2022)

Why would you leave a boil for 5 years


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 14, 2022)

Trump said:


> Why would you leave a boil for 5 years



It was always just a soft smooth surface. I've poked it a few times in the past to let it leak when it grew to big but it never left a head to pop and I honestly just said fuxk it, thought it could be some cancerous b/s. Could've went to a doctor but I don't go to those ppl unless it's mandatory or extremely needed.

This time it grew it was extremely irritating, like muthaFukaz was havin' a college dorm room party right above me with one layer of wood panel flooring so I got angry and stabbed the fuk out of it...on some straight Michael Myers shxt hahaha


----------



## CJ (Feb 14, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I was finally able to pop a boil/pimple that's been on the back of shoulder for the past 5+ years or so.
> 
> Last week it was really irritating so I took a pin needle and poked a few holes in it to relieve some pressure. I keept squeezing it to get as much water and blood out. It got smaller but looked tighter.
> 
> ...


So it was..... Juicey's Juicey?

Juicey juice is a juicier juice.


----------



## Yano (Feb 14, 2022)

"Why did you leave a boil for five years ..... "

"thought it could be some cancerous bullshit .... "

I don't even know what to say to that ,, I'm laughing but it aint funny 

Glad you got it taken care of.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> "Why did you leave a boil for five years ..... "
> 
> "thought it could be some cancerous bullshit .... "
> 
> ...



You ever hear stories about healthy ppl just being healthy for years.. go to the doctors get diagnosed with cancer and than all of a sudden the symptoms just come out of nowhere.

It's like once they become mentally aware of having it, the cancer just activates itself like "Gotcha bxtch.."


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 14, 2022)

I've finally reached 6 months sobriety after years of alcohol and meth abuse. My son and I are getting closer then we where. He is non verbal autism so communication can be kind of a bitch when we are trying to understand each other. But compared to his cousins he is the chillest and most self reliant child I have ever seen. This new job works me too death but the pay and benefits really helps me feel at ease knowing we have insurance and plenty of money. And the last bit of awesomeness is the ugb. This place is full of wiseass, ball busting, dream crushing ass hats that support each other and actually give a shit. Sometimes I feel like I'm alienated from the outside world and in here not so much.


----------



## CJ (Feb 14, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You ever hear stories about healthy ppl just being healthy for years.. go to the doctors get diagnosed with cancer and than all of a sudden the symptoms just come out of nowhere.
> 
> It's like once they become mentally aware of having it, the cancer just activates itself like "Gotcha bxtch.."


Or more than likely it has gotten so bad that they FINALLY go to a Dr, and by then it's too late to treat it because it has spread.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> Or more than likely it has gotten so bad that they FINALLY go to a Dr, and by then it's too late to treat it because it has spread.



Agreed, I just haven't heard it told that way.


----------



## thighsnotquads (Feb 14, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> This is the best I got lol
> View attachment 18325


HOLY CRAP. Gnarls Barkley.


----------



## Samp3i (Feb 15, 2022)

So I'll end this awesome thread of greatest parents of the year with my parenting story!


Tomorrow I'm going out with a woman, we gonna have sex and if we both like what is gonna happen then the next day I'm going out with her again and her sister 😎

So that's how I educate my dick to have a great life.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 15, 2022)

My new awesomeness….. FINALLY found a doctor who is great and flat out stated u got major adhd, i want u on adderal asap…. I honestly cant wait, my projects list and half assed ones are finally going to get attention…. And finished, and hopefully work wont feel like such a boring ass ordeal and i can focus and get more shit done, because my brain has felt broken for years


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 15, 2022)

j2048b said:


> My new awesomeness….. FINALLY found a doctor who is great and flat out stated u got major adhd, i want u on adderal asap…. I honestly cant wait, my projects list and half assed ones are finally going to get attention…. And finished, and hopefully work wont feel like such a boring ass ordeal and i can focus and get more shit done, because my brain has felt broken for years



Happy for man...glad you're finally getting the  help want and deserve


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 26, 2022)

I just found out New York State doesn't require a license to purchase a long gun.... so guess who's going to the gun store today 😊


----------



## CJ (Mar 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I just found out New York State doesn't require a license to purchase a long gun.... so guess who's going to the gun store today 😊


Buy a musket dammit!!!


----------



## TomJ (Mar 26, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> I just found out New York State doesn't require a license to purchase a long gun.... so guess who's going to the gun store today


Meanwhile in NJ you need a purchasers permit to buy anything, even ammo. 

Criminal.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Mar 26, 2022)

I carry a whistle. 😆


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 26, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Meanwhile in NJ you need a purchasers permit to buy anything, even ammo.
> 
> Criminal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



For real, I had a Mossberg 500 & a Glock 22 when I was in Jersey but turned them in before I moved because I didn't wanna get jammed up (worse case scenario).

Wasn't even gonna try for a new FID card up here because I don't know anyone BUT apparently I don't need that shxt hahaha...unless I want a pistol but it's time for an AR 😼


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 26, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I carry a whistle. 😆



🤣🤣


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 26, 2022)

Shop opens up in 1hr....
What the hell am I gonna do until than...


	

		
			
		

		
	
 😈


----------



## Send0 (Mar 26, 2022)

j2048b said:


> My new awesomeness….. FINALLY found a doctor who is great and flat out stated u got major adhd, i want u on adderal asap…. I honestly cant wait, my projects list and half assed ones are finally going to get attention…. And finished, and hopefully work wont feel like such a boring ass ordeal and i can focus and get more shit done, because my brain has felt broken for years


I have ADHD, and take Vyvanse. I still drag my ass or do things half way and then stop. It does let me give 100% focus when I am firing on all cylinders.

Now for my job, it has been a good send. I went from constantly being let go, to being a top performer and getting promotions year over year, for the last 16 years.

Hopefully it works on all fronts for you, but thought I'd give you my feedback.

Also another tip, when you start you will definitely feel the Adderall. However if you stop feeling it then that doesn't mean it's not working. Matter of fact I believe you shouldn't feel it; it should be something that just operates in the background.

I only take 50mg and stopped there. A friend kept having his doc bump his dose, and now he's at 200mg/day. That's just drug abuse IMO.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I have ADHD, and take Vyvanse. I still drag my ass or do things half way and then stop. It does let me give 100% focus when I am firing on all cylinders.
> 
> Now for my job, it has been a good send. I went from constantly being let go, to being a top performer and getting promotions year over year, for the last 16 years.
> 
> ...


Thanks yeah he was talking to me about vyvance and addies, he said he likes vyvance more than addies, and its good to hear others results

So it still doesnt help u complete projects yet helps at work? Why is that? I have the same issue, i have a million half ass projects going and stopping all at once and i want to be able to complete them all,

Workwise i want to be a top performer again as i once was, that way i can hit that next professional level

200 mlg per day is crazy talk 🤪

My other issue is my cns cannot handle a lot, at all! Too much crouching or weird body angles in my profession and i get the shakes and its weird, so i am a hyper responder to meds and i told him super low low dose and start from there


----------



## Send0 (Mar 27, 2022)

j2048b said:


> Thanks yeah he was talking to me about vyvance and addies, he said he likes vyvance more than addies, and its good to hear others results
> 
> So it still doesnt help u complete projects yet helps at work? Why is that? I have the same issue, i have a million half ass projects going and stopping all at once and i want to be able to complete them all,
> 
> ...


You still have to have a strong desire to do what it is you're focusing on. Just like steroids don't instantly put on muscle, they help you put it on if you put in the effort... Similarly amphetamines don't instantly fix those with ADHD, they only help your ability to focus of you put in the effort to do so.

For work it's easy... because my motivator is fiscal and stability. This is a significant driver and makes it easy to put my focus to task.

For other personal projects, I do have more focus  than I did before... but if I don't like what I'm doing then it doesn't really change the fact that I'd rather be doing something else that interests me in the moment. It is easier to fight that desire and focus, but by no means is it a magic fix.

Edit: also for me, Vyvanse is much smoother than Adderall. The Adderall hits me too hard, and I feel kind of shitty on it. I'm sure the drug used is very much an individual preference thing.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 27, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You still have to have a strong desire to do what it is you're focusing on. Just like steroids don't instantly put on muscle, they help you put it on if you put in the effort... Similarly amphetamines don't instantly fix those with ADHD, they only help your ability to focus of you put in the effort to do so.
> 
> For work it's easy... because my motivator is fiscal and stability. This is a significant driver and makes it easy to put my focus to task.
> 
> ...


Awesome yeah i was told the addie hit is pretty crazy thats why my doc recommended vyvance and ill see here in a week or 2 when i have my appointment 

My issue is i want to do certain things but im kinda dumb hahah, typical hammer and nail make a box type shit is hard for me, but drinken the beers is easy hahaha, im hoping i can concentrate enough to understand stuff better so i can make a tv built in sometime for the wife like she wants, but im preeeety sure it will look better made out of cardboard boxes hahah


----------



## Voodoopoo (Apr 17, 2022)

I wake up with a boner every morning,that's awesomeness,being my age lol


----------



## MrRogers (Apr 18, 2022)

j2048b said:


> Awesome yeah i was told the addie hit is pretty crazy thats why my doc recommended vyvance and ill see here in a week or 2 when i have my appointment
> 
> My issue is i want to do certain things but im kinda dumb hahah, typical hammer and nail make a box type shit is hard for me, but drinken the beers is easy hahaha, im hoping i can concentrate enough to understand stuff better so i can make a tv built in sometime for the wife like she wants, but im preeeety sure it will look better made out of cardboard boxes hahah


Glad to hear you're getting in front of this. Finding the right drug is literally like learning to put one foot in front of the other. It is also pretty easy to find the right drug with ADHD in that you could literally try one drug a day and gather conclusive data (not that you would of course). Sometimes we can only trial 2 antidepressants in a year. Methylphenidate is a great compound that has been around for almost 100yrs. If you have issues with any impairment around sleep and appetite; don't hesitate to try the non stims; atomoxetine works very well for some folks as does guanfacine. That being said; ADHD meds are like pre workout; there are legitimately great non=stim products but none will work quite as well as stims.


----------



## MrRogers (Apr 18, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You still have to have a strong desire to do what it is you're focusing on. Just like steroids don't instantly put on muscle, they help you put it on if you put in the effort... Similarly amphetamines don't instantly fix those with ADHD, they only help your ability to focus of you put in the effort to do so.
> 
> For work it's easy... because my motivator is fiscal and stability. This is a significant driver and makes it easy to put my focus to task.
> 
> ...


Yeah the "pickup and dropoff" from ritalin or amphetamine salts is brutal. Vyvanse is gentler in its effect. Also protects better than most against activating or aggravating a mood disorder.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 20, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> Yeah the "pickup and dropoff" from ritalin or amphetamine salts is brutal. Vyvanse is gentler in its effect. Also protects better than most against activating or aggravating a mood disorder.


Well fuck i may have to venture down that path as my psyc said he is very cautious using these amphet salts as it may trigger a mood disorder as i sometimes have these flying off the rails type mood swings…. I get headaches, and im scurred of this shit causing me to get to overly anxious and causing me to start clenching my jaw and causing me crazy mood and cns issues, i havent even tried my addies yet….


----------



## GSgator (Apr 23, 2022)

Adderal a lot of times drives  me to focus on the big picture and my brain goes 1000mph and I see every little thing that needs to happen all at once.  If it’s a  large project I can get very overwhelmed and anxious like how am I suppose to do all of this.


----------

